# Educate me on Hoyt Finger Bows



## TomM1 (Oct 29, 2012)

Im in the market for a new finger bow. My PSE Ive been shooting is 20 years old and starting to show it after many deer/moose kills. I want to buy another quality bow that will last 15 years or so and am leaning towards Hoyt as they seem to have a good reputation for quality. After doing some research it looks like it comes down to the Reflex caribou, Hoyt Tribute, Aspen, Montega, or Vantage LTD. It will be used as a hunting bow, so dull colors and quiet are essential assets. The problem Im having in the decision making process is you cant just go somewhere and try these, as most are old models and no one stocks the Tribute. How would you rate these different bows on draw cycle. Im like some valley, not particular on wall, but have to have a smooth draw. The only modern bow I tried was a bear encounter which had a reputation for a smooth draw cycle; my joints found it to be murder and forced me to drop 10 lbs of draw weight. Whats the difference on the wheel/slam & 1/2 on the Caribou vs. the Cam & 1/2 on the Tribute? Whats the better value ~350 for a used caribou or ~800 for a new Tribute?


----------



## shadowhunter (Oct 12, 2003)

Older Hoyts are hard to come by so the new Tribute would fit your specs just fine for a price. The accuwheel is the smoothest Hoyt wheel and has adjustability for draw length.


----------



## capool (Aug 5, 2003)

What draw weight and length are you looking for? I had a wheel 1/2 hated it


----------



## TomM1 (Oct 29, 2012)

29" , 60 lb draw. What didn't you like about the wheel 1/2?

Shadowhunter- which model has the accuwheel, tribute?


----------



## shadowhunter (Oct 12, 2003)

The Hoyt website says the Tribute comes with accuwheel. I have a Montega with it and feel it is what you are looking for according to your post. Another post says there is a Montega for sale currently on AT. The wheel 1/2 is similar to accuwheel but many don't like either because the big valley and no real wall. I don't believe you can have easy draw and hard wall but that is me spouting.


----------



## TomM1 (Oct 29, 2012)

Thanks for clarifying. I agree, nice pull = mushy wall, but not a problem if your form is proper. Everything is a trade off.


----------



## Oldruffedhunter (Aug 3, 2008)

After doing quite a bit of research I decided on the Tribute. I looked for a Caribou that would fit the bill but after looking for a bit I went ahead and ordered the Tribute since it could be a long wait on finding the Caribou.


----------



## TomM1 (Oct 29, 2012)

I found a Caribou for around $375 equipped. Trying to decide between it and a new Tribute. Leaning towards the tribute even though its double the price. I don't change bows often and whatever I get I'll have for a while. Any Caribou I find will already have 10 years on the limbs.


----------



## capool (Aug 5, 2003)

The wheel 1/2 I had didn't have a valley it was ready to go all the time


----------



## capool (Aug 5, 2003)

I bought a vantage ltd 3 years ago with the round wheel thought it would be the answer it has pretty much set in the closet I found I like a hard wall better and never shoot the LTD it hasn't been shot but very little/ Just my 2 cents worth


----------



## mitchell (Mar 5, 2005)

From what I can tell, the choice between cam and a half and accu wheels is very personal. Some guys love the wheels and shoot them lights out. Others prefer the wall of the cam and a half, and shoot them better. I am thinking you just have to try both at some point. If your present bow has a significant valley and you pull through the shot, the wheels may be the ticket.

I am like the Lord; I love them all.


----------



## TomM1 (Oct 29, 2012)

Thanks all. Sounds like I'll have to take a leap of faith and pick one. I kinda like the idea of dual split yoke cables on the accuwheel. 

Capool, if you decide to get rid of that vantage ltd, shoot me a pm.


----------



## big cypress (Jul 31, 2006)

really like accuwheels and really , REALLY dislike cam+1/2 . doesn't mean your opinion would be similar . . .peace


----------



## TomM1 (Oct 29, 2012)

What is the performance (speed) difference between the two? How about the ZR limbs on the Tribute vs. the XT on the Caribou? I know the XT are highly praised for quality.


----------



## blakey (May 5, 2010)

I have a Tribute. It is the smoothest shooting bow I have ever shot. So smooth, that I have been able to increase my draw weight, which really surprised me because I have aged and worn shoulders. The Tribute as a more modern design also has a long riser, shorter limbs so more parallel so I presume faster than the Caribou? But I suppose it should be possible to compare speed specs? There is no hard wall on mine. I have been thinking about trying to fit an under-arrow clicker if I can work out how they operate. For me the Tribute is the best buy I have made in a very long time. Good luck.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

Don't forget the Protec! They make a great bow.

I like them with the XT3000 limbs and cam&1/2 personally. But then again I like the wall and speed.

-Grant


----------



## TomM1 (Oct 29, 2012)

Sounds like the accuwheel is what I want, going to order a new Tribute after hunting season, perhaps an under the tree gift. I would order now, but I know me, I'll be shooting it and be too tempted to take it out this year hunting before I fully get to know it. Thanks all for all the help, good to know their is still some other finger shooters out there.


----------



## Steve D (Sep 24, 2005)

Tom check your pm.


----------



## eric schmaus (Mar 7, 2011)

big cypress said:


> really like accuwheels and really , really dislike cam+1/2 . Doesn't mean your opinion would be similar . . .peace


x-2


----------



## Metaleer (Jul 17, 2013)

I have Protec in both the Accuwheel and Can and 1/2. For target the Accwheel is more forgiving and a little slower (255 IBO). Being a little slower gives the arrow time to correct any release mistakes. The Cam and 1/2 Protec XT2000 I use for hunting only. The hard wall tells me when I am at full draw and lets me focus on the game. It is faster (296 IBO), but not as forgiving. I have looked at the new Tribute but believe the Protec LX Pro Accuwheel was the finest finger bow that Hoyt has ever made IMHO.


----------



## TomM1 (Oct 29, 2012)

Does the "hard wall" on the cam and 1/2 come from draw stops? What if you remove them?


----------



## big cypress (Jul 31, 2006)

i agree with metaleer about protec and have had both accuwheels and cam+1/2 . soon sold cam+1/2 and for some reason sold accuwheeled protec last month [ also montega with accuwheels] , why , don't ask please . .peace


----------



## Metaleer (Jul 17, 2013)

TomM1
Food for thought. See: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Hoyt-Protec...rg=20140602152332&rk=1&rkt=10&sd=151414192879
Hoyt Protec XT3000 Right-Handed use with Accuwheels, 60-70 lbs with Accuwheels and 28-31.5 draw length in camo. Would need new limb savers (leaking), missing some screws and most likely string and cable from what I see in the picture. Not perfect but you could get it at a good price. 292 IBO, 41.5 ATA, 8.25 brace height and a very forgiving bow. If you didn't like it would be easy to resell. It has been up for sale for a while.
For me the Accuwheel is the only way to go. Like AI said I only use the Cam and 1/2 for hunting. I feel more confident and relaxed with a wheeled bow. I know they are more forgiving and because they are a little slower the arrow has more time to correct. To me accuracy is my primary concern. I used to shoot both cam and single cam bows. Accuwheeled bows for me always score higher. As a engineer/fabricator/teacher who is annal retentive I probably spend too much time trying every variable out there. I have a indoor range (20 yard) and outdoor (100 yard) at my house that allows me to shoot year round. I shoot on the average almost every day for at least 30 minutes. Like I tell my students, learn from others. There are many great teachers and archers here that can save you a lot of time and effort. big cypress helped me and even sold me one of his Protecs. I defer to others on the cam and 1/2 for more information. Using this forum the way you are is a really smart move on your part.
Owen/Metaleer


----------



## Paul68 (Jul 20, 2012)

Metaleer said:


> I have looked at the new Tribute but believe the Protec LX Pro Accuwheel was the finest finger bow that Hoyt has ever made IMHO.


x2. I have a Tribute, and really like it, but the Protec LX Pro is where Hoyt reached their zenith on finger bows. I started with the Cam .5, moved to Accuwheel, then back Cam .5. The harder wall makes up for my lack of discipline at anchor. (Plus my new longbow addiction gives me plenty of time to screw up a spongy anchor). The Hoyt Aspen is not a bad way to go either, but tough to find.


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

Cam and Half for me. Hate the accuwheels, unless you are shooting a clicker the variable of pulling too far is there if you have a dynamic release.


----------



## biblethumpncop (May 14, 2004)

Refreshing an old thread, as the topics seem stale lately.

I currently own a Hoyt Oasis, Hoyt Aspen and Hoyt Provantage. I have owned Superstars and Prostars, and a Caribou II as well. The wheel/cam makes all the diference in each bow. I've shot the Provantage with FFE wheels, E-wheels and Command Cams. I love the command cams. I appreciate a bow that is 44"-48" long, with a brace height above 8.5". Each of the bows I've listed have those characteristics. I don't like the FFE wheel, or the Accuwheel. The E-wheel is okay, but I certainly like the original style Command Cams. To me, they are smooth and transition into the valley without a huge hump. They also have a pretty solid wall without a valley that wants to rip the string from your fingers. The Barnsdale Tristars have very similar characteristics.

One thing to note is the weight of the bow. The Provantage has a cast riser, which is it's weak point and can crack. Hoyt came out with the Superstar and Prostar machined risers. They were the first generation and still used the solid limb like the Spectra and Provantage. The bows had some mass to them. Too heavy for me to like. It had the same wheels and limbs as the cast risered bows, but had a different feel because of the riser weight.

My favorite is the Aspen with LX Pro limbs. 45.5-46" and 9+" brace height. Perfecto!!!!!


----------



## biblethumpncop (May 14, 2004)

^^^^ I should say, Aspen with Command Cams or Tristars is mucho perfecto!


----------



## T2SHOOTER (Feb 26, 2014)

I've been away for awhile shooting the recurves and longbow, but now it's back to the Supra and Tribute. The Supra is and excellent bow for my short DL, but I love the pull and the Tribute. Working with no hard wall the jury is still out. Smile. Love them both. And have shot both in tournaments with like scores.


----------



## TomM1 (Oct 29, 2012)

Funny to see this back up. I tried a ProTec with Cam and 1/2, hated the cam. Back to shooting my trusty and another year older PSE. Still shoot it lights out, will be in the tree with me tomorrow. Someday I will try one of the newer Hoyt wheel bows, as options are limited.


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

biblethumpncop said:


> ^^^^ I should say, Aspen with Command Cams or Tristars is mucho perfecto!


Does Dave B. sell his Tristars? I wouldn't mind trying a set on one of the Aspens I have.


----------



## biblethumpncop (May 14, 2004)

rsarns said:


> Does Dave B. sell his Tristars? I wouldn't mind trying a set on one of the Aspens I have.


Yes.


----------

